# Installer Windows pour jouer ?



## Jessycd (2 Mai 2016)

Salut !

Ca fais des mois que le jeu Mad Max me fait baver, que sur Windows evidemment...

Du coup je me pose la question d'installer Windows sur mon Mac, mais j'ai quelques appréhension...

Il me faudra visiblement installer Bootcamp. Comment cela se passe ? On choisis le système au demarrage ?
Est-il possible de trouver un Windows legal et gratuit ? Je ne sais si leur version 10 l'est ou pas...
De ce que j'ai l'air de comprendre la version de base est gratuite, cela suffit-il ?

Je vais être amputé d'une partie de mon disque dur, non ? (J'ai 2To j'ai un peu de marge mais bon...)
Combien faut-il que j'alloue de place pour Windows + jeu ?

J'utilise mon Mac pour la musique (Pro Tools, etc...), est ce que je risque de perdre en ressources ?

J'ai deja trouvé un ISO de Win 10 et j'ai reperer BootCamp sur mon ordi.

Merci d'avance, je suis un peu perdu et paniqué a l'idée de faire une betise... 

Je suis sur un iMac 27" Intel i7 2,93gHz 8Go RAM
ATI Radeon HD 5750 1024 MB


----------



## Locke (2 Mai 2016)

Jessycd a dit:


> 1) Est-il possible de trouver un Windows legal et gratuit ? 2) Je ne sais si leur version 10 l'est ou pas...
> 3) De ce que j'ai l'air de comprendre la version de base est gratuite, cela suffit-il ?


1) Légal oui, mais pas gratuit, il faut acheter une license
2) Pas gratuite non plus
3) Gratuit dans la mesure on on possède déjà une version de Windows 7/8 et ce n'est que la MAJ qui est gratuite



Jessycd a dit:


> Je vais être amputé d'une partie de mon disque dur, non ? (J'ai 2To j'ai un peu de marge mais bon...)
> Combien faut-il que j'alloue de place pour Windows + jeu ?


Pour jouer, un minimum de 150 Go est recommandé, car il ne faut pas oublier que bien souvent tout le contenu du DVD est copié dans le disque dur interne.



Jessycd a dit:


> Je suis sur un iMac 27" Intel i7 2,93gHz 8Go RAM
> ATI Radeon HD 5750 1024 MB


Le maillon faible est ta carte graphique. Avant de t'emballer sur un jeu, il va te falloir te renseigner sur le site officiel de l'éditeur du jeu pour connaitre les conditions matérielles requises.

Donc, configuration minimum requise...







...soit au minimum une carte graphique avec 2 Go de mémoire et ce n'est pas ton cas avec ton iMac.



Jessycd a dit:


> J'ai deja trouvé un ISO de Win 10 et j'ai reperer BootCamp sur mon ordi.


Désolé, on ne trouve pas une version, on l'achète, donc attention et relis la charte des forums STP... http://forums.macg.co/help/terms


----------



## Jessycd (2 Mai 2016)

Merde...

Merci pour ta reponse !

Non, non, l'ISO je l'ai trouvé sur le site Microsoft, il me demandera surement une license après alors mais l'ISO est disponible gratuitement !
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO

Tant pis alors... Juste par curiosité, ca se change une carte graph sur un iMac ?
EDIT : On en trouve autour de 200$ sur eBay, mais perso j'ai pas le budget, sans compter la main d'oeuvre...

Et merci pour les configurations requises, je ne l'avais pas trouvé !


----------



## Locke (2 Mai 2016)

Jessycd a dit:


> Juste par curiosité, ca se change une carte graph sur un iMac ?


Oui, mais très difficilement, déjà il faut trouver une carte qui soit compatible avec le modèle, ensuite il faut tout démonter. En sachant que depuis 2012, les nouveaux iMac ont la dalle de collée avec du scotch double face sur la coque en aluminium.


----------



## Jessycd (2 Mai 2016)

Ok merci 
Bon j'ai une petite chance dans mon malheur le mien est d'avant 2012... x) Si un jour j'ai un peu de sous de coté on verra...


----------



## Locke (3 Mai 2016)

Jessycd a dit:


> Ok merci
> Bon j'ai une petite chance dans mon malheur le mien est d'avant 2012... x) Si un jour j'ai un peu de sous de coté on verra...


Tu n'as surement pas tout lu dans le minimum requis, il faut aussi un processeur i5 en 3,2 GHz.


----------



## Jessycd (5 Mai 2016)

> Tu n'as surement pas tout lu dans le minimum requis, il faut aussi un processeur i5 en 3,2 GHz.


J'ai un i7 a 2,93 c'est pas mieux ?

Je crois qu'après reflexion, autant que j'achete une console plutot que de se lancer a du bidouillage sur un ordi a ce prix...
Apres 4 ans je commence a comprendre la frustration de ne pas pouvoir upgrader un iMac...



> Intel P4 3.0GHz AMD XP 3000+ or higher


Et par rapport a ce genre de chose, le i7 a 2,93 est plus faible aussi ?
C'est seulement le nombre de Ghz qui compte ?

Merci pour tes reponses


----------



## Locke (5 Mai 2016)

Jessycd a dit:


> Et par rapport a ce genre de chose, le i7 a 2,93 est plus faible aussi ?


Ce sera sensiblement la même chose, mais ton iMac ne passe pas l'étape de la carte graphique qui n'a que 1 Go de mémoire.


----------



## Jessycd (5 Mai 2016)

Yep, mais c'etait pour le Star Wars Old Republic ! Celui ci passerais visiblement.
Edit : Ah bé y'a meme le Knights Of The Old Republic II qui est sur Mac !!

Je regardais Fallout 3 aussi (Le 4 n'en parlons meme pas evidemment...), ils donnent une liste de carte graphique, je ne vois pas l'ATI Radeon HD 5750 1024 MB que j'ai mais par contre des versions plus anciennes s'y trouvent, passera ou passera pas ? 





[/URL][/IMG]




Merci


----------



## Locke (6 Mai 2016)

Pas sûr qu'un vieux jeu de 2008 fonctionne, ne pas oublier que dans beaucoup de jeux il faut une manette PS4 ou Xbox.


----------



## Jessycd (6 Mai 2016)

C'est pas vrai... Mais quelle galere !!! Quelle galere !!! Trop recent ca passe pas, trop vieux ca passe pas... Tu ne joue pas a ce que tu veux finalement, tu joue surtout a ce que tu peux !
J'en ai une de manette mais ca m'a couper l'envie la c'est bon je suis calmé !! 
Merci pour ton temps et toutes ces reponses qui m'ont aidé a ne pas faire de connerie...


----------

